# How to plant Nuphar japonica ,Splatterdock



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

I will be getting some of these, And i was wondering how to plant, 

I dont have enough Eco for it so i was wonderingg could i put this on a driftwood or slate. Since it has Rhizome


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Nope, can't put it to grow 'epiphytically'. The rhizome needs to be half-buried in the soil. It'll grow an impressive root system (like 1 m in diametre). I like it and many visitors spot it and admire its looks. The rhizome needs some trimming from time to time (cutting off the back part that's shed all its leaves) but otherwise it's a really undemanding plant once it has rooted properly (which is not so easy always), IMO.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Splatterdock you plant like any other rhizome, root buried trunk on or above the gravel, but the main trick with Spatterdock is, you never ever disturb it or it will melt faster than a Cryptocoryne, and then the leaf growth will have to start all over again.


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

spypet said:


> the main trick with Spatterdock is, you never ever disturb it or it will melt faster than a Cryptocoryne,


I've never had this problem. I've taken the plant up from the substrate (both all the way and just partly), and either relocated or just moved it backwards (from where it's been coming). Funny how differently it reacts in different conditions!


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Daniel*Swords said:


> Funny how differently it reacts in different conditions!


while you are right, of course;

I have Nuphar japonicum in my tank,
perhaps you have a different plant.


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Nope, I've got the same _Nuphar japonica_ in my tank.


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

Daniel*Swords said:


> Nope, I've got the same _Nuphar japonica_ in my tank.


You have the same plant!!!:eek5: How weird is that, and here I thought something could only exist once in the same space/time dimension... shows you what I know.:hihi:


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

TAF, there must be a fold in space/time allowing us to have the same plant.
Daniel's must be caught in some future time, when it's always fully grown out.
hey Daniel, see if you can send through some reindeer jerky,
and I'll see if I can push through a few thin slices of pastrami :hihi:


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

What about the parallel dimentions/ worlds?  

Spypet, the plan sounds good to me... will be trying that soon! 
If I send it from the future, what will it become in the past??? Hope you won't get a drowned reindeer on your hands!!! :hihi:

From another perspective, it wouldn't surprice me enormously if it turned out that our plants _were_ the same, ie. clones. I think many aquarium plants come originally from one collection and are multiplied by divisions and cellular cloning...


----------



## CAF (Oct 22, 2006)

spypet said:


> TAF, there must be a fold in space/time allowing us to have the same plant.
> Daniel's must be caught in some future time, when it's always fully grown out.
> hey Daniel, see if you can send through some reindeer jerky,
> and I'll see if I can push through a few thin slices of pastrami :hihi:


LOL. If his is always grown out in the future and he sent you some reindeer jerky, wouldn't you just get the raw meat?


----------



## Trail_Mix (May 17, 2011)

Daniel*Swords said:


> From another perspective, it wouldn't surprice me enormously if it turned out that our plants _were_ the same, ie. clones. I think many aquarium plants come originally from one collection and are multiplied by divisions and cellular cloning...


I know this thread's really old, but I thought this was an interesting topic. The truth is, as we all know, that the same plant can grow completely differently in different conditions. In this case we are talking about two plants in two different tanks, but conditions can be as different as emerged and submerged. I was wondering, now that more is known about this plant, what's the general consensus regarding its sensitivity to relocation?


----------



## bonaparte (Feb 21, 2011)

How big does Nuphar Japonica get? From what I've read it sounds like it gets a foot across or so, is that right? 

I'm setting up a high light 75gallon and I want to make sure I give it space.


----------



## JMN16150 (Jul 21, 2012)

That is true, big submerged leaves, just bury the tuber all the way.


----------

